# VB6: Programm im Infobereich anzeigen?



## Tensi (16. September 2004)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass ein VB Programm nicht in der Task-leiste, sondern NUR im "Infobereich" (links von der Uhr) vor sich hin "schlummert" und das möglichst ohne das Programm von Hand zu starten (Autostart, etc.)? Wie kann ich dann bei einem Ereignis das Programm wieder  "aufpoppen" lassen?
Bin schon ziemlich verzweifelt!
Vielen Dank schon jetzt für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## MAN (16. September 2004)

Folgendes sollte dir bestimmt weiterhelfen:

http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0095.html


mfG,
MAN


----------



## Tensi (16. September 2004)

Spitze!  Vielen Dank!
Genial MAN!


----------

